# Allen Carr's easy way to stop smoking



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I've been trying to give up smoking for a few months now,but I keep failing :!:

*Fear* 

Has anybody on here read this book ?
I suppose what I'm really asking is "Does it help sort your brain out"

Thanks.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Haven't used it myself but a work colleague reckoned it will really good and he managed to give up.

I went to my GP and got some tablets after trying to give up several times using chewing gum, minitabs, lozenges etc. Finally gave up on 1 January this year (which is considered the worst time to give up!) and still not smoking.

Denise


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*smoking*

hi 
ive smoked for nearly 40 yrs and have enjoyed every minute of every ciggy ive ever had 
however in mid september i developed a wheeze which rapidly turned into pleurisy and a serious chest infection 
the only way i can begin to describe it was as if someone had filled my lungs with jam !!!
i couldn't breath in or out and was convinced i was going to die 
i was rushed into hospital and nebulised for five solid hours pumped full of antibiotics steroids and all sorts of drugs 
im only just home now and have vowed NEVER to smoke again EVER 
i have also marched myself my hubby and my brother to the NHS 
stop smoking clinic and we have all been given the support and advice we need to stop smoking 
ive got patches and gum johns got 24 hr patches and lozenges and 
peters got patches and nasal sprays 
you get 2 weeks supply of nicotine replacement products and can change them if they don't help 
we've all bought inhalators to keep our hands busy and we are doing great not one ciggy has passed our lips 
we are very proud of ourselves and other than being very hungry i cant see us ever going back to being smokers

all the best cath


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know you Denise but.....

Well done


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Alan Carrs Book*

I have used this book

And I have a copy in pdf format if that would help

Regards
John


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I gave up smoking with Alan Carr and patches, that was 10 years ago and I still have cravings! 
However the book worked for me, not sure though if it was called Fear though.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is dead easy to stop smoking.

I have done it dozens of times. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> I gave up smoking with Alan Carr and patches, that was 10 years ago and I still have cravings!
> However the book worked for me, not sure though if it was called Fear though.


Sorry pete that's me not being literate the Fear in my post is what I feel.

The book I got from the Library is "Allen carr's Easyway to stop smoking"


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

I smoked 25-30 a day and used Allan Carr's book 25 years ago. Really good! The basic premis is that smoking starts off being an enjoyable novelty that makes you feel light headed, but rapidly turns from that to relief of withdrawal symptoms, so instead of making you feel better each time you have a cigarette as smokers brains fool them into thinking, it is actually only making them them feel less bad.... but non-smokers feel great all the time. Simple as that really. 

I have never had any serious cravings after the first couple of weeks and don't dislike others smoking any more than someone who never smoked might. IMHO It is much better to give up with the right frame of mind and a clear understanding of the lengths your brain will go to to trick you into re-starting than to use patches etc., in that it just gets it over with. I think excercise is important too. I took up cycling straightaway and have been running regularly for the last 22 years or so. I used to get so red-faced and seriously out of breath when I smoked if I tried to play squash or ran for a few hundred metres, I worried about my health and potential longevity....so far so good since, can still easily run 10 miles or cycle 70 at 57 years..  At least if my health does fail prematurely, smoking won't be to blame, and I've enjoyed the exercise! 

good luck. 

Simon


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Moblee

I think giving up smoking, and what helps with it, is extremely personal. To me the most important thing is to know yourself well: why and when do you smoke; what does it 'mean' to you; how will you feel when you want a cigarette but choose not to have one; what will help you cope with this feeling; what kind of help and support do you need and who do you want it from?

Ask yourself all the relevant questions and give yourself honest answers. Then devise a strategy that will work for you.

I don't know the book you mention but if the method appeals to you and you think it's what you might need, give it a go. If you've tried many times to give up and not been successful at least this should tell you something about the pitfalls for you. Work out how you can avoid them next time.

You will do it if and when you really want to stop more than you want to smoke. This is what will give you the strength to stick with your plan.

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

By reading this Book I am trying to reprogramme my brain, which is Ingrained with my smoking habit :!: :!:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Both hubby and myself have been stopped smoking for 14 yrs now ..Myself a 30 + a day smoker had problems ,as soon as I went to bed the coughing started and went on till I was actually sick.I had had problems a few Yrs ago with fluid in my lungs so the smoking irritated me but I could`nt give up.One night I noticed hubby was`nt smoking and said! are you not smoking ,he said no and I wont be any more.. if you want to kill yourself carry on I want no part of it and no way do I want to feel the guilt when you get really ill. I was stunned so said when I finish these I wont smoke again ,I finished the 4 left in the pack and must say I have never smoked since and nor has my hubbby ,who smoked roll ups for at least 30 a day for yrs.I had tried a few times but failed.I did have patches for a while but they drove me mad at night Made me hypo ?I had to remove them bed time and replace them when I got up.they did work well with the will power I now detest the smell of cigarettes If in close contact I cough my lungs out ... The house is so smoke free now as well .So if you want to stop get all the help you can and stop ..

val


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I just say well done it not easy. Most people take several attempts to give up smoking so do not be despondant and keep going. 

There is a lot of support at the moment from the NHS. Please remember if you do seek help if you lapse still go and see the 'stop smoking advisor' many people are embarressed and do not go back but this is the time you need help to get back on track.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have smoked all my life. Yesterday was the start of month 4 that I have been a non smoker.Its seems too easy to give up this way.
this is how i did it see here
http://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/products/featured-products-products.html

and no I am nothing to do with the company
From a 20 a day smoker to a 2 aaa batt a day.


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 6, 2010)

*The nine week cure for me.*

In 2001 my older sister was diagnosed with lung cancer, she was told it was in-operable and she died nine weeks later at the age of 45, the day she was diagnosed I gave up and never went back to it.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Well done everyone,even if you fail a few times try again and keep trying.Take all the help you can get, it is so worth it in the end.The smoking clinics are fantastic here in our area, I wish there had been one when I stopped..My friend stopped using the electronic cigarette .


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I found the following focused my brain on wanting to give up:

Take a big drag on a ciggie, do not inhale. Now expel the smoke in your mouth through a couple of layers of tissue - note the sticky black stuff.

Now repeat the exercise but this time inhale before you blow through the tissue - note much less stcky black stuff - so, where did the rest go?

Chewing gum worked for me and if I can do it, anyone can - good luck.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Read the book cover to cover, it works.
Don't use patches, inhalaters, gum etc... Read the book, it tells you why they simply prolong the agony...
Read the book, you keep smoking whilst you read it, the last chapter tells you when to stop.
Read the book



Getting the message yet?


Read the book... it works if you treat it seriously


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes short-stick I am reading the book,half way through now.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hubby bought it for me today, read it, have thrown ciggies in fire. I am making no promises, which is against the book ethos, but have been here before. Not used the book before but NRT. Will come back in a couple of days.

Karen


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck Karen  


My wife gave up 19 months ago,no Nrt,book or anything.

Just announced that she was fed up with smoking....she found it so easy.

Whilst me (Hubby) struggling with thoughts of being deprived,fear of withdrawal symptoms etc,etc.

Weird.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Have lasted almost 24 hrs, which for me in recent years is amazing. Spent £60 on hypnotherapy which lasted all of 7 hrs. Have in all honesty only wanted/ felt like having a ciggie three times today, resisted of course.

Anyway moblee, good luck. The book does give you a different outlook, focusing on good stuff not bad. I would have in the past have climb the walls by now.

Regards

Karen


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I've finished the book and whilst it has made me understand that smoking is a life long chain that *must* be broken to beat the addiction.

I'm still puffing away  Appointment with the Nurse tomorrow to see if I can get some Champnix tablets.

Would I of ever started knowing what I know now ?? No way.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Many years ago a friend and his familly always used to go to Fuerteventura for two weeks hiliday at christmas with us.
He worked for a company in the photographic business and visited Germany and the Chanel islands regularly and obtained cheap cigarettes.

One year he worked out that he could take his wife and daughter abroad twice a year if he gave up cigarettes.
That year we met at the airport as usual and i noticed a patch on his arm
He told me it was his first anti smoking patch.
He never used anymore. that was over ten years ago. Willpower is what is needed.
Now where is that bottle of scotch :wink: 

dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes Dave I agree 

My Willpower is [email protected] :!:


----------

